# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ευρετήριο Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας >  Ευρετήριο Ξένης Ακτοπλοϊας [Foreign Ships Index]

## Leo

*Ξένα Πλοία [Foreign Ships]*

*1. Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ [Passenger and Ferries]* 

*A*
Atlantic Vision 
Aylah 

*B*
Begona Del Mar 
Bo hai Yin Zhu 

*C*
Captan Enabir Can 
Carthage 
Cesme 
Chihuahua Star 
China Diamond 
Color Fantasy 
Cote d' Albatre (2005) 
Cruise Barcelona 
Cruise Roma 

*D*
Dublin Viking 

*E*
European Endeavour 
Eurostar Barcelona 
Eurovoyager 

*F*
Fantastic 
Finnarrow 

*G*
Garnata 

*H*
Habib

*I* 
Ilha Azul 

*J*
Jean Nicoli 

*K*
Korcula 
Kosado Maru 

*L*
La Superba & La Suprema 

*M*
Maria Buono 
Martin L Soler 
Mega Express Two 
Mega Express Three 
Mega Express Four 
Mega Express Five 
Mega Smeralda 
Menhir 
Moby Tommy 
Mr Shoppy one 

*N*
Napoleon Bonaparte 
New Akatsuki 
Northern Expedition 

*O*
Ouzoud 

*P*
Panstar Honey 

Pride of Burgundy 
Pride of Canterbury 
Pride of Dover 
Pride of Telemark 

*Q*
Queen Coral Plus 

*R*
Red Star I 
Riviera del Conero 

*S*
Sardinia Vera 
Seafrance Berlioz 
Seafrance Manet 
Seafrance Moliere 
Siljia Symphony 
Skania 
Sonia 
Sorolla 
Spirit of Tasmania I 
Spirit of Tasmania II 
St. Clair 
Stena Adventure 
Stena Danica 
Sunflower Gold 
Superspeed 1 & Superspeed 2 
Superstar 
Sveti Stefan

*T*
Tenacia 

*U*
Ulysses 

*W* 
Wasa Star 

*Z*
Zadar 
Zehra Jale 
Ζeus Palace 


*2. Ταχύπλοα [Highspeed]*

Alakai & Huakai 
Bissat
Boraq
Corsica Express Three 
Guizzo 
Hsc Silvia Ana L. 
Jonathan SwiftMaria Dolores 
Leanora Christina
Millenium Tres
Nixe 
Nvg Liamone 
Ramon Llull 

*3. Φορτηγά Ο/Γ [Ro Ro ships]*

Διάφορα Φ/Γ - Ο/Γ πλοία 
Eurocargo Napoli 
Marin 
Marmara N 
Norbank 
Nord Pas De Calais 
Olympus
Ropax 1
Shield 

*4. Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Πλοία Ανοιχτού Τύπου [Open Type Ferries*]

Άγιος Ανδρέας (Agios Andreas)
Άγιος Δημήτριος (Agios Dimitrios)
Απόστολος Π. (Apostolos P.)
Δαμιανός (Damianos)
Ειρήνη (Irene)
Ελλάς (Ellas)
Θάσος Ι (Thassos I )
Θάσος IV (Thassos IV)
Ιάσων (Jason)
Νίκος Π. (Nikos P.)
Πρωτοπόρος ΙΙ (Protoporos II)
Σαλαμινομάχος [1966] (Salaminomaxos)
Σεμιραμίς (Semiramis)
Τατιάνα Αγαπητού (Tatiana Agapitou)
Τριάς (Trias)
Φανερωμένη Πόρου 2(Faneromeni Porou 2) 

Agios Nikolaos (ex Notes en plo,Vassilis)
Agios Nikolaos
Al Faris (ex. Theologos P.)
Alejandrina (ex. Pigassos Edipsou)
Ali Rizan Deniz (ex. Evaggelos)
Aluli (ex Platytera Thassou)
Amelia II (ex. Kavala , Agia Markela)
Angel Gabriel (ex. Ioannis P.)
Aziza I (ex. Afea) 
Αziza II (ex. Ioannis, Ioannis II, Constantinos)
Bai Bureh (ex. Kostas Th. III) 
Barbat (ex. Aris II)
Bedirmah Ana (Agios Nektarios N.)
Bol (ex. Glykofiloussa)
Buraq I (ex.Panagia K)
Chios (ex. Agios Giorgis)
Comander (ex. Vivi L.)
Duchess of Tosail (ex. Ksanthoula B.)
Eastern Bridge I (ex. Nautis I)
Enzo D (ex. Faethon)
Eolo (ex. Diana)
Erdemler (Schipandas)
Erini (ex.Ekaterini-Apostolis)
Fanta (ex. Ioannis Apostolis)
Gambia 
Heblec I (ex. Agios Nikolaos I)
Igor (ex. Agios Konstantinos)
Isole Dahlok (ex. Diamantis)
Joshua (ex. Thassos III, Amfipolis)
Kavala (ex. Dimos P , Thesprotia)
Kuntuala (ex. Panagia T.)
La Restinga & La Caranta
Lido di Venezia (ex. Salaminia)
Loango (ex. Kapetan Vangellis)
Mahera (ex. Stefanos Fragos)
Mana (ex. Mana Varvara)
Odysee (ex. Odysseas)
Ofiusa Nova (ex. Stamatios ,  Stamatios F. , Charalabos)
Ogooue (ex. Konstantinos K.)
Rambler II (ex.Agios Charalambos)
Saint Nicolas (ex. Afrodite L. , Kostis Kavafis)
Sette Cama (ex. Panagia Tripiti)
Tambor II (ex. Paralos)
Tin Ujevic (ex. Ano Chora Express)

Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Βόρειας Ευρώπης (North Europe Open Type Ferries) 
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Ιαπωνίας (Japanese Open Type Ferries)
Ελληνική Παντόφλα στα Ξένα (Greek open type ferry abroad)

----------

